
Consider Giving Feedback to a Company After Your Next Interview - philk10
https://spin.atomicobject.com/2018/04/01/feedback-after-interview/#.WsEA8185rrc.hackernews
======
nfrankel
As a company, consider giving an answer to candidates. Too many times did I
have to beg to be given an answer. Feedback was probably too much to ask for.

